# MAPPING



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

What are people's opinions as to who are the people/person that are the best at mapping the F-Cons as of now, that Tweenie (RIP) is no longer with us. Which mapper would be the most reccommended.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I've been using Abbey-but Eurospec in Guildford also have a good rep


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Garth @ MGT

Richard @ Rising Sun Performance

Gary @ GTaRt

Mark @ Abbey



I've read good stuff said about all of those guys :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

MGT Racing


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Paul from Zen does TR`s now

Shit hot apparently


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

major beeftank said:


> Paul from Zen does TR`s now
> 
> Shit hot apparently


+1, Paul from Zen does my cars and mates cars and very happy with his mapping too.

Tony:thumbsup:


----------



## Shoki (Nov 17, 2009)

Mark @ Abbey ftw! Re-did my Dads GTS after someone else 'decent' did a not so great job. Even got coffie and gingerbread while they sorted me out some part numbers that Nissan couldn't find.....what else you need? Hehe


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

if rod at rb motorsport maps this ecu then he would get my recomendation


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Paul from Zen is the man or sould I say Wizard  he will be doing the Lemon soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Another thumbs up for Garth @ MGT. Drove up from Bath to see them at the weekend and Garth was brilliant. Sound advice, didnt rip me off with nedless dyno time, parts etc... and sorted out the hesitation issue i had with the car. although i didnt get mine mapped he installed all the confidance in me that if i was going to, i would use him.


----------



## Staffie (Mar 16, 2006)

Paul Blamire gets my vote :thumbsup:
Zen performance is his company.
Went way beyond the call of duty setting up my car.
Do a search for "pavlo" on here and check out his posts on the 
mappiing of Rob's car, says it all really imo.

RIP Tweenie


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

mark at abbey mapped my car for 95 ron before it left the uk, will be going back there when i go RB30


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Paul Blamire via TR did my 32. one word.... legend


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Reason why i asked for recommendations is, if i require any mapping done in the future i'll know in which direction to head for. I don't know who mapped my car and the HKS EVC 6 boost controller, it was done via TR Racing. 

I'm contented with the way its turned out (mapping) except for the mapping on the fuel side, something wrong there somewhere. On a full tank of Shells finest (optimax) 99 ron and with me driving off boost 95% of the time, (town driving) i'm getting a return of roughly 80-90 miles. I've filled up the tank on two occasions to work out what mileage i'm getting and 80-90 miles is what its returning. I've been told that i should be seeing about 200-220 miles to a tankfull on a properly tuned car with the same spec.

Its a U.K R33 GTR with a RIPs RB30/26, 1000cc injectors, Garrett T04z, Tomei 280, 10.8 lift, with the OS Giken 1-5 close ratio gearbox, RIPs swirlpot fuel system running twin Bosch 044's. ECU is an HKS F-Con Pro Gold, with the red sticker. On the original map (Tweenierob mapped "R.I.P".) when the engine was installed, it was 740bhp at the fly and just short of 600 ft/lb of torque.

There are no fuel leaks or any other leaks for that matter anywhere, i've gone over the car with a fine toothcomb.

I spoke to Harry at TR Racing and told him that the car was heavy on fuel, roughly 3 weeks after picking the car up from them (approx 3 months ago) and he booked the car in for the 10th July to have the map looked over, but unfortunately on the 10th July he couldn't take it in as he had a problem with there being too many cars at the premises, so i'm waiting for him to call me to re-book it in.

Would my assumption be correct, that it is the mapping thats on the rich side or could it be something else ?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like a crap map to me. Off boost they should be quite good on fuel. Thats a long time to wait to get in checked over too mate.


----------



## a2hox (Mar 20, 2008)

700bhp isint going to be good on fuel get an afr gauge if its not rich then your just burning it


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

pupsi said:


> Reason why i asked for recommendations is, if i require any mapping done in the future i'll know in which direction to head for. I don't know who mapped my car and the HKS EVC 6 boost controller, it was done via TR Racing.
> 
> I'm contented with the way its turned out (mapping) except for the mapping on the fuel side, something wrong there somewhere. On a full tank of Shells finest (optimax) 99 ron and with me driving off boost 95% of the time, (town driving) i'm getting a return of roughly 80-90 miles. I've filled up the tank on two occasions to work out what mileage i'm getting and 80-90 miles is what its returning. I've been told that i should be seeing about 200-220 miles to a tankfull on a properly tuned car with the same spec.
> 
> ...




Pupsi, stop messing around and get your motor to MGT. You know my spec and they made big power on my low boost setting. Trust me, they will sort your fueling issue out. O and they are very well priced to. :thumbsup:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

a2hox said:


> 700bhp isint going to be good on fuel get an afr gauge if its not rich then your just burning it


Its only 700hp when its on boost. He said off boost 95% of the time.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> Pupsi, stop messing around and get your motor to MGT. You know my spec and they made big power on my low boost setting. Trust me, they will sort your fueling issue out. O and they are very well priced to. :thumbsup:


What power at what boost did you make.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

oh, I see, it was remapped...
doesnt the fcon retain more than 1 map ....
wheres the old one ?
It does sound dodgy, but to be that rich off boost it would be a real dog and foul plugs quickly ....
Im sure Sub Boy had a strange thing happen with overfueling ages ago ( might be wrong) but I cant remember what the solution was ...
Actually Im not really being any use at all ....


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

rb30r34 said:


> What power at what boost did you make.


Rough idea, didn't get a readout this time, i'm pretty sure the figure that was mentioned was 630 or 680bhp at around 1.7bar, a little less than the earlier map. Glenn i can't use the original map as that didn't have the HKS EVC 6 mapped in, at that time i was using the Greddy Profec B. Thats the reason why it was re-mapped to map the HKS unit in, i'm assuming that the 1st map had a password and because of Tweenie's (RIP) demise nobody knew his password to access the map to tweak in the HKS unit.
I purposely drove it off boost for a while to see if it would make a difference.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

When i owned my Gtr i had it mapped by 3 different tuners !!!! 
Each one recommended to me and highly regarded in the tuning circles !!!!!!
Not one of the mapps i would say where good , I learned alot how certain tuners operate.
I know mapping is a minefield , but the tuners i dealt with took the piss !!!!!!!!!!!!
Theres things happened that ill never get the truth about.
Only when i got the car mapped for the 3rd time ,
did i realise that my fuel pressure was only set at 2bar (had been like that from japan) ,amongst other things .
These are just some of the reasons why i no longer own a Gtr ,


----------



## makenski (Oct 28, 2007)

Just curious, did tweenierob ever post a tutorial on mapping... eventually I will be toying with a standalone AEM..:runaway:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

rb30r34 said:


> What power at what boost did you make.


without looking through my dino sheets i think it made 570 @ the 4 wheels on a hub dino. Think that was at 1.6 bar on apexi B60 turbos (2530's more or less) 

We have not done any higher boost runs yet. (2bar etc) Guess it will be making 600-630 @ the wheels with some more boost? (i hope it will anyway LOL)


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I mapped your car Pupsi and this is the first I've hear of there being any sort of issue with the fuelling.

My instructions (passed on from RIPS afaik) was to run it lean, and that's how it was mapped as much as possible. Had I known this info many months ago after initial mapping your problem would have been investigated/solved shortly after and at no cost to yourself.

However how the problem has come about is a mystery to me, but the car has always had a poor idle and very poor low throttle running, which was something that a lot of time was spent on with the mapping. The mapping was carried out over 3 seperate sessions due to problems arising, only the first mapping session was carried out on the dyno and produced power figures of about 640hp, but the session was aborted due to misfires solved by later replacing the coilpacks.

The starting point was the last Tweenierob map saved, and at the point the mapping began the car ran like a sack of crap, wouldn't idle, wouldn't start and made manoeuvring the car at low speed difficult to say the least.

The cam timing/duration seems to be far too wild for the current setup (ie not a massive turbo) and this may be skewing the AFR reading and resulting mapping. I had problems at various points with poor/inconsistent AFR readings on the wideband, made worse by what appears to be a tendancy for the engine to det requring reduced ignition timing. This combined with the willingness of the big engine to spool (and a little boost means richers AFRs) means that I can believe what you're reporting.

I am surprised that no resolution has been forthcoming. If you would like to get things sorted ASAP it can be done.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I picked up the mapping on your car when it was back before (shortly before being broken for parts) and made it driveable, the simple answer to your problems is that -10 turbos and AFMs do not mix! But after 20 minutes on the road with Oz it wasn't too bad to pootle round in.




banzai g said:


> When i owned my Gtr i had it mapped by 3 different tuners !!!!
> Each one recommended to me and highly regarded in the tuning circles !!!!!!
> Not one of the mapps i would say where good , I learned alot how certain tuners operate.
> I know mapping is a minefield , but the tuners i dealt with took the piss !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

mine will bimble along and give me well over 200miles to the tank, I do only have dinky 550cc injectors, I know 1000's are a bit harsh but that is ridiculous. At bimble along speed I would expect a decent map to have little or no effect on economy...possibly even improve it if the factory mapping was pants.

Either that or you've got the worse case of binding brakes I've ever heard of.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Well Paul mapped mine,750hp f con v pro 3.3 and i can get 200 from a tank :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Paul i had no idea who did the mapping and whom to approach. I'm also surprised that you didn't know anything about it as TR had the car booked in for the 10th July to get it sorted, when i rang TR to confirm the booking, i was told it had to be cancelled, due to there not being any room to park my car at their premises. Well that tells a story in itself. I'll give you a ring Paul and we'll try and get this issue resolved. The cars had a good looking over and there doesn't seem to be any other issues with it, ie; fuel leaks, vacuum leaks, or anything else for that matter. Thanks.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Mine gets between 170-190miles to a full tank, which i find it to be ok.

I wouldnt use anyone else other than Paul to map mine or friends cars and will always recommend him to anybody else who wants a good mapper.

Tony


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> Mine gets between 170-190miles to a full tank, which i find it to be ok.
> 
> I wouldnt use anyone else other than Paul to map mine or friends cars and will always recommend him to anybody else who wants a good mapper.
> 
> Tony


I get about the same, and topping off the tank takes about 55 liters (can't do Imperial/metric conversions right now, I'm brain dead from work). I do my own mapping. With twin Bosch 044s and 1000cc injectors, I don't expect amazing off-boost mileage. With that much fuel flow there's bound to be loss through the fuel tank breather hose (in terms of vapor). But I'm more or less happy with it - I sometimes get 140 miles between fillups, but my driving cycle is hyper-urban and could not be worse.

I have no idea why some idiots never bother to check the fuel pressure - I caught the same problem on someone's car, and corrected that on the spot. A surprising number of cars aren't set with correct fuel pressure. Which will of course throw EVERYTHING off.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Pavlo said:


> I picked up the mapping on your car when it was back before (shortly before being broken for parts) and made it driveable, the simple answer to your problems is that -10 turbos and AFMs do not mix! But after 20 minutes on the road with Oz it wasn't too bad to pootle round in.


I wasnt giving you a dig mate !!!!!!
I know after you worked on the car it was much better !!!!!!
Even when i had my old trust turbos , i had issues alot of it being down to mappers just wanting to make a quick pound
And werent to interested in setting the car up proper and spending the time on the map that they where paid for. 
The last time the car was mapped it cost me around £800 ,
(paying mapper and rolling road time etc ) And he didnt mapp the big boost that i wanted etc.
But would do it at a later date and was going charge me for it.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I know you weren't having a dig. It's just a shame that you probably sold your car due to poor mapping which was rectified in half an hour! Even more of a shame that we didn't get sorted out for me to come over as we initially discussed, but that's life!



banzai g said:


> I wasnt giving you a dig mate !!!!!!
> I know after you worked on the car it was much better !!!!!!
> Even when i had my old trust turbos , i had issues alot of it being down to mappers just wanting to make a quick pound
> And werent to interested in setting the car up proper and spending the time on the map that they where paid for.
> ...


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Its all set for Paul to check the map on my car whilst i'm driving it in case its anything to do with my driving style, i doubt its anything to do with that though, just trying to cover all possibilities. It'll be done on the 28th July, 2 weeks from now, roll on the next 2 weeks. 

Theres a couple of cars running with the same build, identicle set-ups as mine and are seeing around the 200 miles per tankfull, here's hoping that Paul will get mine to do the same in a fortnights time.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

pupsi said:


> Its all set for Paul to check the map on my car whilst i'm driving it in case its anything to do with my driving style, i doubt its anything to do with that though, just trying to cover all possibilities. It'll be done on the 28th July, 2 weeks from now, roll on the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Theres a couple of cars running with the same build, identicle set-ups as mine and are seeing around the 200 miles per tankfull, here's hoping that Paul will get mine to do the same in a fortnights time.


Do you know what millage sparks car gets? Thats very similar to yours.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

pupsi said:


> Its all set for Paul to check the map on my car whilst i'm driving it in case its anything to do with my driving style, i doubt its anything to do with that though, just trying to cover all possibilities. It'll be done on the 28th July, 2 weeks from now, roll on the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Theres a couple of cars running with the same build, identicle set-ups as mine and are seeing around the 200 miles per tankfull, here's hoping that Paul will get mine to do the same in a fortnights time.


200 miles (320 kms) per tank? (60liter = 13.2 gallons) 

i'm dreaming of such mileage... 

my car with a rb26 and gtss turbos drinks 25liters / 100 kms so i hardly do 250kms per tank even when trying to drive carefully.... :nervous:
the rear exhaust corner of the car is black because of unburned fuel from the exhaust... so i think it's a bit overfueled lol

really annoying ... as i'm alone in France with my HKS F Con V Pro :bawling: i'm thinking of buying a "pirat" HKS power writer software and try to tune it myself or swapping for a Motec ECU but it's really an expensive and difficult operation on a R34 GTR V Spec...


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

rb30r34 said:


> Do you know what millage sparks car gets? Thats very similar to yours.


His is exactly the same except for the exhaust manifold, his is a low mount turbo and he doesn't have a HKS EVC 6. I was told that he see's about 200-220 to a tank.

GT4 how much are people paying for the HKS pirate bits and pieces?? If its cheap enough it would be worth learning to map.


----------



## makenski (Oct 28, 2007)

makenski said:


> Just curious, did tweenierob ever post a tutorial on mapping... eventually I will be toying with a standalone AEM..:runaway:


Anyone? :sadwavey:


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

the hks evc6 just controls boost it will have no effect on fueling apart from boosting into different parts of the map in the ecu if you can is setup correctly this would not give you poor economy on its own (unless you are boosting to 1.8bar all the time)


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

makenski said:


> Anyone? :sadwavey:


no he didnt


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> 200 miles (320 kms) per tank? (60liter = 13.2 gallons)
> 
> i'm dreaming of such mileage...
> 
> ...


Your car makes boost so easily due to the V-cam so if it is making boost it needs fuel. 

We havent seen this car for a while so it may need a tweak on the map, I must admit I didn't map the car my previous mapper did , we have come on with the set up and tuning on your type of set up since it was mapped especially on part throttle. Maybe worth a quick trip over to us wont take long to tweak your map.

Mark


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GT4 Addicted said:


> "pirat" HKS power writer software and try to tune it myself



Are there pirated versions avalible then? how much do they cost. Didnt know anyone had the software working without the coded dongle. 


Not that anyone should buy pirated software! However i do think its a big let down on the HKS ECU that you cant get it mapped by who you want or mess yourself.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> i do think its a big let down on the HKS ECU that you cant get it mapped by who you want or mess yourself.


Thats why we all run links, much better, much cheaper, much easier 

Rob


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

three tuners on one thread... that must be a first!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Naz looks like with your extended sump you keep to the original marks on your dipstick. Mines the opposite as mines wider than yours.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Abbey M/S said:


> Your car makes boost so easily due to the V-cam so if it is making boost it needs fuel.
> 
> We havent seen this car for a while so it may need a tweak on the map, I must admit I didn't map the car my previous mapper did , we have come on with the set up and tuning on your type of set up since it was mapped especially on part throttle. Maybe worth a quick trip over to us wont take long to tweak your map.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark

yes my car has a really good spool up and she's pulling very strong but it's running fine only @ full throttle... on part throttle it really don't runs fine... sometimes too lean and back fires and then with just a little more throttle it becomes too rich... when changing hard on gear it smokes black... back of the car is always black... and it drinks almost the same amount of fuel when running it gently or hard... 

full throttle is fine with a 11.5 AFR... and i never go past 1.1b... has i don't want to risk my engine... :nervous:

i've check everything and no air or gas leak...  of course it failed emissions test even with a cat fitted just to try.... i need to pass it to register it, i still don't know waht to do... Motec ecu as it's the only one i can have tuned easily but really expensive conversion, going back in UK to have it tuned by you would be nice and a bit expensive and when at home if needed i can't have it retuned... so mods can be done without coming back in uk each time... :bawling:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I doesn't sound right, agree with regards coming to the UK for a remap then if you need anymore work your have to have another trip.

If you want to carry on tweaking without fitting Motec and it can be easily tuned I would fit a Power FC and a pair of Nismo Airflow meters, even thou the car has V-cam the Airflow meters can cope with the VE change ( cams being advanced/retarded) and anyone can buy the FC datalogit software and map a Power FC.

The Power FC isn't in the same league as either the F-con or Motec but it will do the job.


Mark


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Mapping didn't go to plan. A very good friend of mine passed away in the early hours of this morning after being in a coma for 4 days. I then had to obviously cancel the mapping session, as i and a few more friends were at his house with the family, just got home now. Notified Harry at TR via text this morning to cancel. Harry texted back and said to phone when free to re-schedule for another date and time, so will call Harry tomorrow.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Abbey M/S said:


> I doesn't sound right, agree with regards coming to the UK for a remap then if you need anymore work your have to have another trip.
> 
> If you want to carry on tweaking without fitting Motec and it can be easily tuned I would fit a Power FC and a pair of Nismo Airflow meters, even thou the car has V-cam the Airflow meters can cope with the VE change ( cams being advanced/retarded) and anyone can buy the FC datalogit software and map a Power FC.
> 
> ...


ok Mark

i found a M880 for a nice price. seems Motec conversion will be done soon...


----------

